# CLX and race wheels



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

Anyone else confused by the pics of CLX's with deep dish race wheels?

If the CLX is a true comfort bike, deep dish wheels would counteract the purpose of the bike by being stiff. 

Ideally, you would want the wheels to be as shallow as possible.

Am I not understanding this?


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

"Cool looks" generally trumps comfort


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

enr1co said:


> "Cool looks" generally trumps comfort


:thumbsup:


----------



## wheel-addict (Apr 12, 2012)

mlin said:


> Anyone else confused by the pics of CLX's with deep dish race wheels?
> 
> If the CLX is a true comfort bike, deep dish wheels would counteract the purpose of the bike by being stiff.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call the CLX a "comfort bike." It does do a good job at absorbing road vibrations, but nothing like a Roubaix or Domane. I've been using my CLX 3 for road races and crits with pretty good results. The bike is plenty stiff for transfering power on the sprints. I absolutely love riding this bike: owned it since May and have logged 6000 miles and 500K ft elevation gain on it.

I have Shimano Dura-Ace C24 wheels on it right now, which are very comfortable, but I would also like to have a set of deeper dish carbon wheels for racing on flater courses.


----------

